# grade quarter horse mare



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't see why not. Her neck looks funky to me but could just be the angle. Love her color!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I have to check around I had another couple of photos of her hah. She is quite out of shape right now due to them not having time to work her. I'll try and find those other pictures.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I figured she's out of shape. I'm sure her neck has probably little muscle so if you decide to get her I'm sure with more muscle it won't look so wonky 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

this is the only one i can find


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Yup I don't see why she couldn't do them. She could just gain some muscle and loose that hay belly and shed be golden
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Ya she will definitely be put into a weekly routine and on a diet haha she is thick in general though. I'm only looking because I found out my back injury is actually a fracture and my boy now has lately been a little much for it to handle. So if she turns out to be level headed enough and the right fit I might go for her :]


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I like her but would prefer to see another photo. Appears very goose-rumped with a neck that ties in very low (and is prone to being ewed). Not flattering, but shouldn't prevent her from being a decent barrel horse. Nice legs on her.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I will try and get out there soon and get a better picture of her I did notice her neck also.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

She looks like a decent skookum horse. Not perfect but far from flawed. I would ride her in gymkhanas.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks :] I've always prefered bigger horses only exception being my little arab outlaw but he is just doing bad things for my back. I guess it will all come down to whether we click and she works right :]


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

she will also need a new name if I get her as i believe hers is goldie and that just won't do hah :]


----------

